

Double your reading speed in 30 seconds - megafounder
http://www.spritzinc.com/

======
ddingus
I'm impressed. Was able to hit 1K WPM in minutes.

Just tried some use cases. E-mail, forums and other content where there are
some spatially organized choices, and content. Not so good, but doable.

For something on say, Medium? This rocks, and I would add a capability to
position images off to the side for peripherial viewing while reading. For a
lot of things, this would work well.

However, that aside, I just took in a few pieces at a much improved speed.
Waited, went back, read them normally and found my retention and comprehension
were solid.

Very well done!

Honestly, this, a wearable thing, voice recognition, and some improved
formatting / navigation smarts makes a wearable device useful.

